# Ta-da



## Robbie

Well I thought since all the cool kids are doing it I might aswell have a blog. Ye-ha.
So here it is in all it's glory. 
I honestly have little idea what I'm going to talk about seeing as what I keep (Royals and Hoggies) were voted most boring snakes in general circulation.

Hamm form is in the post (and probably will be for a few more days knowing Royal Snail Mail) so the prep begins!
Looking forward to seeing what’s on offer. I will only be taking a couple hundred quid in euros to stop me becoming the reptile version of a cat lady. God only knows what I'd end up with if I took more :K


----------



## t-bo

Hay, where was that vote? I thought corn snakes were the most boring


----------



## Robbie

It was in some thread  A few folk banged out 'Hoggie and Royal' in the same post =x
Corns are not snakes. Didn't you know that? They are a long sub species of worm!


----------



## IronPriest

I am sure my nicko, would gladly disprove that by eating your leg off!


----------

